# Ñañaras



## Violeta.74

Hola!

Cuál sería la traducción para ñañaras??

Las ñañaras son una sensación de opresión en el estómago y ocasionalmente en el coxis; como parte de una emoción muy fuerte, o ansias / expectación de algo o alguien. O también podría experimentarse en montañas rusas.

Espero haberme explicado. 

Gracias y saludos,

Violeta González


----------



## CarolMamkny

Violeta.74 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Cuál sería la traducción para ñañaras??
> 
> Las ñañaras son una sensación de opresión en el estómago y ocasionalmente en el coxis; como parte de una emoción muy fuerte, o ansias / expectación de algo o alguien. O también podría experimentarse en montañas rusas.
> 
> Espero haberme explicado.
> 
> Gracias y saludos,
> 
> Violeta González


 
Estas hablando de lo que también llamamos en español "mariposas en el estomago" ... Solo te lo pregunto porque eso de ñañaras no lo entiendo ni poquito...y si no entiendo no te puedo ayudar con el italiano


----------



## irene.acler

"Mariposa en el estómago" en italiano sería "avere le farfalle nello stomaco". Yo nunca utilizo esta expresión, pero sé que se usa.


----------



## Neuromante

A mi más que a Mariposas en el estomago me parece que se refiere a "un nudo en el estómago", lo digo por lo de la opresión


----------



## Mariano50

Il termine italiano adeguato potrebbe essere "magone", avere il magone.
Il De Mauro lo riporta così:
2 afflizione cocente, grave preoccupazione, dispiacere, che provoca un senso di oppressione allo stomaco.


----------



## Neuromante

Violeta Sobre "Magone" creo que hubo un debate bastante animado hace algunas semanas. Podrías buscarlo a ver que te parece. creo recordar que se peleó bastante con las asepciones según las regiones.

Disculpame pero no se como poner un acceso.


----------



## yaya.mx

Ñañaras según yo es más relacionado al miedo no?
Tipo me da "ñañaras" me suena como a "me da miedo" o "me da cosa".

Magone como que sería mas tipo "un nudo en la garganta" o algo asì.. Bueno, eso digo yo...


----------



## Cristina.

Me da cosa (aperto da un messicano) Post 9.
Può essere 'avere fifa /strizza/far venire i brividi/far schiffo' (quest'ultimo nel senso di 'dar repelús/repeluco', non quello di 'dar asco') 
In Spagna sarebbe 'repelús, repeluco, mieditis, canguelo e soprattutto acojone'.


----------



## irene.acler

Cristina. said:


> Me da cosa (aperto da un messicano) Post 9.
> Può essere 'avere fifa /strizza/far venire i brividi/far schi*f*o' (quest'ultimo nel senso di 'dar repelús/repeluco', non quello di 'dar asco')
> In Spagna sarebbe 'repelús, repeluco, mieditis, canguelo e soprattutto acojone'.


 

En italiano efectivamente "magone" es lo más adecuado.


----------



## yaya.mx

Oye Irene, pero _avere il magone_, no quiere decir como esta preocupado, o en ansia?
Es que como lo he oido usar me suena más como a eso..
O puede tener varias acepciones?


----------



## Cristina.

yaya.mx said:


> Oye Irene, pero _avere il magone_, no quiere decir como esta preocupado, o en ansia?
> Es que como lo he oido usar me suena más como a eso..
> O puede tener varias acepciones?


Yo creo que para no divagar ni dar palos de ciego, debería un mexicano decir exactamente qué son ñáñaras.

Aquí dice que es miedo, y que yo sepa miedo es fifa, paura.
Aquí dice : "Ñáñaras" es exactamente lo mismo que repelús. "Me da ñáñaras". "Me da repelús".

En España repelús = miedo o asco .

Por ejemplo: 
1) Tengo un examen por la tarde y tengo un nudo en el estómago /operan a mi hijo y tengo un nudo en el estómago (=tener ansiedad, nervios)
2) Las arañas me dan repelús (= asco)

¿A cuál de estos dos ejemplos se corresponde 'me dan ñáñaras?
O si no, poned otro ejemplo, para que sea más claro.


----------



## irene.acler

Me he hecho un poco de lío! 
_Avere il magone_ se usa cuando uno está preocupado, es verdad, pero también cuando alguien tiene una emoción fuerte de ansia o expectación.
Tú ahora te refieres a "ñañaras" o a "me da cosa"?


----------



## Mariano50

"Las ñañaras son una sensación de opresión en el estómago y ocasionalmente en el coxis; como parte de una emoción muy fuerte, o ansias / expectación de algo o alguien. O también podría experimentarse en montañas rusas."  
 "De Mauro:

 2 afflizione cocente, grave preoccupazione, dispiacere, che provoca un senso di oppressione allo stomaco: _avere il magone"_


_Non è da escludere che regionalmente, in Italia, abbia una diversa connotazione e  semiotica, mi sono semplicemente  attenuto alla sintomatica descritta da Violeta._
_Saludos
_


----------



## Cristina.

Por lo que he averiguado, a lo mejor me equivoco, _dar ñáñaras_ se correspondería con _dar _culillo (familiar Am. Cen., Col., Ecuad., P. Rico y Ven. ) o _dar _repelús , tener canguelo, estar nerviosísimo.


----------



## yaya.mx

Aquí encontré algo pero no se si sea suficiente.
Como sea esa página a veces resulta útil.


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao Cristina!
_dar _culillo  viene ritenuto volgare come il classico "stringere il c**o" in Italia, oppure è un'espressione ancora accettabile nel parlato?


----------



## Cristina.

Non lo so! In Spagna è sconosciuta, è un'espressione americana (nelle 4 accezioni)
Non penso sia volgare, nonostante derivi da culo, è una frase fatta.
Penso che dar ñáñaras/culillo si corresponda con avere angoscia.

_ñáñaras: (México) (f.) estremecimiento, escalofríos (del programa TV "Los Polivoces"). Las alturas me dan ñáñaras. _
_Escalofríos = Brividi _
_¿¿¿Poner la piel/carne de gallina ,poner los pelos de punta, dar escalofríos????_
Ma sarebbe un'altra cosa.


----------



## Mariano50

Gracias!!


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que han dicho, y para aportar un poco más respecto al significado que le damos los mexicanos, yo diría que estas cosas podrían dar ñáñaras:

-Pararse en la orilla de una azotea de un cuarto piso y asomarse al suelo.
-Estar presente en una autopsia.
-Cuando alguien araña un pizarrón y éste chirría.

Saludos.


----------



## yaya.mx

A mí me da ñáñaras revisar el resultado de un examen cuando creo que me fue mal.


----------



## Farro

Una muy coloquial, y creo que de uso relativamente reciente (algunos años), pero corregidme, los que han vivido en España los últimos 20 años, sería 
me da yuyu, que me parece coincida con la acepción de dar cosa, etc.


----------



## Neuromante

Debo ser el único humano al que le gusta que arañen en las pizarras.

Edito
"Dar yuyu" está más próximo a dar miedo, quizás repeluz. Perono implica ninguna sensación física


----------

